# how old is everyone on the forum?



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been wondering how many people on this forum are from each "age group", and how many people are actively on here in general. Please vote and if you want, write something about you, your horses/life, etc. I love hearing everyone's stories.

To start off, I just turned 18 and I got into horses in middle school when I met a girl who had horses about a mile away from my house. I got my first and current horse, Hunter, soon after I turned 14. I'm currently a college freshman and I'm about to start my first show season doing Hunters/Jumpers! Here are a few pictures of him:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

mm, I'm 24, and have been with horses my whole life. My early years of life I lived on a ranch, then have been lucky enough to live now live on a hay farm (we rent) I've had a few horses in my life, all different kinds.. I'm just a trail rider with the occasional gymkhana games, but plan to change that once my lil filly gets here  

No college for me .. I work full time to support my horses and keeping the bills paid  O and I'm trying to excel in equine/nature photography


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am 21....in horse years, lol. Naw, I am old as dirt, 51 years old.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

By the way, Hunter looks great.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I am 21....in horse years, lol. Naw, I am old as dirt, 51 years old.



haha waresbear, i'm sure dirt has you beat in the age department


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Evanks: I've seen some threads with your photography, love it!

waresbear: 51 is not old as dirt!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

waresbear said:


> By the way, Hunter looks great.


Thank you! It's been a challenge keeping his weight up. He's about to be 18 and was recently "unofficially" (no testing done yet) been diagnosed with Cushing's, so we're dealing with that too now. He seems to be happier at the barn he is now than he has been since I've had him


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm 23 and I'm a junior in college going for my degree in Early Childhood Education..Ready to be done with school! I've had enough..I've been around horses my entire life and have ridden everything western from Western Pleasure to now running barrels..I've played in English but it's just not for me, I have a need for speed! I have three Quarter Horses who are my pride and joy, besides my deaf rescue dog, Chloe. My life is crazy and hectic but I wouldn't have it any other way..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 48 years old


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


>


Is she a pit mix? I have a brindle pit that is starting to fill out after being rescued and starting to grow up and looks similar to her!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Im 16, gonna get my driver license this summer, WOOO!!


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am 20 and just starting to get into riding seriously. I always had a desire to as a kid but never really the means, so now that I am married and going to college I found a really great barn to take lessons at. I started about 5 months ago, learning english style. I just jumped my first full course last Friday, most jumps around 2'6". I'm sure I looked horrible, but I'm working on it!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Is she a pit mix? I have a brindle pit that is starting to fill out after being rescued and starting to grow up and looks similar to her!


Yes ma'am..She's either a mix or full pitbull...I love her to pieces and she's been the best dog I could ask for. You now must post pictures of yours. They are awesome dogs.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

turning 17 tomorrow :]. I have been around horses my entire life got my first horse when I was 7, a jerk of a mustang who I loved and loved me to pieces :]. I got into competing my 7th grade year and am now a junior and ready to get going in nbha :] 
When I was little on my mustang musty (before he was mine he was owned by my aunt)








this is my current boy outlaw a little spitfire of an arab that I've pretty much retrained myself :]








And this is my doberman and my second pride and joy Teagan


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well im 17 and been riding for 10+ years, got my first horse when i was 9 he was my aunts horse that she had when he was born. i got him when he was 16, he was 15.2hh TWH starwberry roan, just pretty as ever he tought me to ride and then she gave him to me we showed together i tought him WP, Jumping, barrels, poles, trail. he was an amazing horse he passed away when he was 21 i gave him back when he was 19.. but i still have my second horse a big brown bay that is very sweet but hates men, not many can handle him, but ive owned him for 4 years and will have him for ever. hes horritable in arenas but the best horse on the trail and at him. i love my babes.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i am 50.i grew up ou a cattle ranch.started showing wp in grade school,and started working cowhorses since jr.high.when aqha started the professional horsemen program in 1996,i was chosen by them to be one of the first 100 trainers in the world to represent the aqha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

19 going on 20 this September.

Got my horse a year and 3 months ago. Been riding on and off for 9 years.. but only consider 2 of those years to have lessons that actually taught me something. My horse was a rescue, very very very green and scared of everything. Now he has much more confidence, knows his gaits, and is a respectable member of the horse community. Did it all myself via horse riding lessons and research. I am not a professional horse trainer in any way, but I do know my way around the starting gate.

I've worked at a therapeutic riding center and learned lots and loved every minute of it. I hope to do some volunteer work and earn a second degree in the horse field.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 29. Will be 30 in October. 

I have loved horses since I was three, but never had the opportunity to be around them because my dad is severely allergic and my parents thought that horses were "just a phase" that I'd outgrow. Yeah, 26 years later and my love is still going strong.  That's one hell of a long phase. 

I have one beastly, my Percheron/paint cross gelding, Aires. He's my baby and my pride and joy...even if he sometimes decides to actually act his age (coming 3 in May).








My two other prides and joys are my soon-to-be 8-year-old son, Keanu Douglas, and my almost 5-year-old aussie/st bernard mix, Cash.

























Yes, my dog is a bit confused. He thinks the cows are to play with and kids are to herd. He also HATES water with a passion (I have seen him walk around puddles on the ground before), but LOVES snow and will nap in it.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

TripR3, I just switched from western to English about 3 months ago. The first course you do feels awesome, doesn't it?! 

DrumRunner, I'm on my iPad right now so I'll post pictures when I get back on my computer tomorrow  orrrr... Here's a link to another thread of mine: http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/introducing-oliver-pic-heavy-110595/

Rob, sounds like you've had a good and eventful horse-filled life 

Skyseternalangel, I've helped special needs kids ride horses since my mom is a physical therapist and works with them. Its so rewarding!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It really is, some amazing kids I've worked with and some incredible horses!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's very cute!! Such a sweet face!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum, I love seeing all your pictures of Aires! He's so much like 2 Perch cross mares that I work with (that I adore)


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

yes amp,and i'm still going strong.wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Everyone has such pretty ponies! I'm about to turn 24 (yikes). I caught the horse bug early on, and was fortunate enough to have parents who would humor me enough to pay for riding lessons. Everyone assured them I would grow out of it, but that sure didn't happen! I rode on the equestrian team in college and this past fall I was _finally_ able to purchase a horse of my very own! Dublin is pictured below. I swear she's not as butt high as that picture makes her look :lol:


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

how is this cute little horse bred ink?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a Shining Spark grand baby. I'd have to dig up her papers out of the lock box to tell you more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

I am 20 I have been around horses my whole life, I started taking pro lessons when I was six. I did off an on lessons, in western pleasure, reining, barrels, and cutting till I was seventeen. Then I stared giving lessons and starting my first colts, which I really enjoy, I never could get competitive enough to really compete it anything. 
I own a mustang gelding Grady and a QH filly Hannah. I used to be on here alot more but slowly faded from it after I moved out of my parents house.. I have been busy. now I have time and am back on!! Now I am interested in learing to ride English and am really excited about it. :lol:


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am 21, been around horses for forever. I have done a little this and a little that but my heart is in running right now.
I currently have only 1 1/3 horses, my 14 yr old AQHA mare "Had A Penney" that it my world and my 6 yr old mini Dodger 
I am a proud owner of a mini short haired boarder collie puppy named Cadyn, who is just as smart as she is cute.
I absolutely love my job, E911 Dispatcher, but hope to be a Deputy Sheriff here soon.
I have never been "girlie" in anyway, infact up until pretty close to my due date I was said to be a boy and my name was Tyler.
Its a good thing I came out a girl because if not I would have never been able to be with the love of my life and my best friend  We currently live together and I could not be happier


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I am 28...Scary that 30 is just over the hill! 

My passions are and always have been my animals. Ive ridden since I could walk and my current life revolves around my new OTTB and my 2 gorgeous Yorkshire Terriers who have produced 6 beautiful puppies over the years. All in new homes of course!


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ill be 25 this coming September. I've loved horses my entire life - even rode my first horse the day before my final open-heart surgery @ 3! He was a loaner just for the day, but I've never forgotten my large white steed!
I've recently obtained the opportunity to have my very own first horse! Beautiful TWH 15hh flaxen mane and tail chestnut roan mare out of "Royal Limelight" and "Gladys Knight". I've been trail-riding rented animals for nearly four years, Western, of course. Im so excited to get her on the trails! I also adopted a LabX last April and have become the loving home for two felines I picked out of dire straights. Oh! Can't forget my pocket pals! I own three standardbred Himalayan/Siamese, pink-eyed rats. I adopted the three from a neglect situation.. The horse is the only animal who -didnt- need my help! (I think I need hers, though... nothing like some equine therapy) I've a strong interest in animal behavior, too. Hailing as. UMass Alum with a BS in Animal Science; certified dog obedience instructor; and when I finally have my 'Magic' in her stall, plans begin for riding school with her and my human riding friend next year!

Thanks for sharing all your horsey advice for a newbie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

20..21 in July! Started riding when I was 14, had a years break when I broke my shoulder and spent the last 18months learning to ride properly and nose dived in to dressage!

Had horses from age 15, Josie my parent's mare, Belle the TBx we bought after I came into riding after breaking my shoulder and sold as she had too much potential for me, Doey my old school master whom I sold to a friend as we'd reached our potential- broke my heart but I still get to see him eevry day  and Now DUFFY. My giraffe horse!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> everything western from Western Pleasure to now running barrels..I've played in English but it's just not for me, I have a need for speed!


Have you tried eventing? XC will cure your adrenalin fix right quick.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Im 14 and use the horse forum regurarly! I have loved horses all my life and gew up watching the saddle club and reading the silver brumby. I got my first horse in 2006 4 days before christams. 
My first horse were two adorable shetland ponies! I loved them so much, we sadly had to sell them last year  
I also have a white pony, a Clyde/TB , a Tb and my current riding horse Pocket! Who is a 15.1hh TB mare who I have now had for 3 years.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm pretty much the old man on the forum (except, maybe for Barry) at 65. I've been riding pretty much my whole life but have only owned horses for a little over 30 years. 

I started out English, riding Hunters and Jumpers but moved over to Western full time ~20 years ago. I did a lot of team penning and sorting but now I just trail ride.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 15, about to turn 16! My entire family is into horses, so Ive been around them my entire life. They mainly played polo and rode for pleasure, so when I asked my parents if I could start taking lessons they figured it was just a phase- they were so wrong. Ever since my first lesson when i was 5 ive been riding, and im training OTTBs and catch riding/training other peoples' horses for them, along with competing my own jumper. I love love love riding and horses and can't ever imagine stopping (=


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I am 19 and have been riding for 13 years or so, only owned a horse for a little over two years if you don't count the brake in between. Haven't taken real lessons in four years due to money and issues with riding schools and accidents but do go to clinics and have help from a very knowledgeable retired dressage trainer and friend. A handful of people were and are around horses but I am one of only two that can do more than plod around on a horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm 31, been riding my whole life. Grew up on a QH breeding farm, started showing AQHA small fry at age 6. I now own & operate the family farm, train, give lessons and judge 4-H, Foundation QH & Ranch Horse shows. 

I've done a bit of everything over the years, WP, Hunters, Jumpers, Reining, Cutting, Penning, Speed events, breezed TB's on the track as a teen for friends of the family, show trail, and my favorite class is Showmanship. (my students call me the "Showmanship Nazi") 

The only disciplines I've not dabbled in are Dressage & XC but they are both on my radar. I bought my first non-QH this year, a sweetheart Hanoverian mare that has had a jumping/dresage career in the past. I bought her to be a schoolie and to play around on for fun for myself. Plan to take some dressage lessons for myself in the spring and who knows, may show a few times this season just for giggles. 

I've been happily married for 8 years and have a 6 yo daughter. That's my world in a nutshell, horses & family  OH, and the horseforum :wink:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm 28 and have been in riding lessons since I was 7. I got my first horse when I was 13 and my second (and current) horse at 16 (or 17?). Showed dressage through high school and my first and second year of university before deciding I wasn't very good at it and I lacked the competitive spirit and therefore shows involved spending a lot of money to not have fun. Since then, we've probably taken aimless faffing about to the Grand Prix level.  

These days I'm finishing a PhD in historical geography.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> Since then, we've probably taken aimless dicking about to the Grand Prix level.


:lol: You've just given me a new goal. Watch out, I'm coming for your title :rofl:


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

thats ok ink,don't go digging.i just wanted to see where the pretty head came from,and you alreasy told me.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Farley, you will probably love english! I switched from western about 3 months ago and don't want to go back! 

Sierrams1123, your puppy is adorable!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

mildot said:


> Have you tried eventing? XC will cure your adrenalin fix right quick.


Nope, no eventing here, though I would LOVE to try it.. I've just never had the chance and there aren't many eventers where I live..


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

waresbear said:


> I am 21....in horse years, lol. Naw, I am old as dirt, 51 years old.


That's OK - I am older than the rocks that eroded away to make your dirt...:rofl:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ill be 20 in two days  and I have had horses my whole life.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Oo well if we're sharing other beasties we have.. Ive got a few :lol:

First is my Bearded Dragon, her name is Darche
Second is .. a very.. unflattering but my fave picture of Sparta, She's a purebred Red/Tan Doberman
Third Bailey purebred Golden Retreiver 
Fourth my Turbo cat..playing with a potato.. :?
Last! Is my lil Mishka playing with a "tick" :lol:

Its nice to see such a wide age range on thie forum


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a question, and it's a rather stupid/funny one...Is it sad that I see the poll and I'm thinking "Yes! 20s are winning..We have everyone out numbered."?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I have a question, and it's a rather stupid/funny one...Is it sad that I see the poll and I'm thinking "Yes! 20s are winning..We have everyone out numbered."?


 
haha nope.. I had the same thought running through my mind.. :lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I will be 24 in just a few months. I have always been into horses ever sense I can remember. I grew up on a farm where they had somewhat wild horses so to speak that they would bring in once a year and retrieve the foals. When I was three my dad bought me one of those foals for Christmas. My parent divorced and bye bye went the horses and the farm. When my mom remarried it took menseven years of begging to get another horse. For my thirteenth birthday they bought me a two yo quarter horses to train. Ever sense then I have been stuck. My app poco is probably the only reason I am where I am today. He was my partner in crime threw high school and more than less saved my life. I stayed in a whole lot of trouble and went threw an extremely abusive relationship and he was the only thing by my side. I now currently have five spoilt rotten horses, three dogs, a wonderful boyfriend, a beautiful ten month old little girl, and 4 1/2 months pregnant. I couldnt ask for more. I currently only ride around the arena and pastures due to being pregnant but my heart is in long mountains ride and packing. I love working with cattle and not to mention pigs!


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I am 19 years old and I have been riding horses pretty much my whole life. The first time I rode a horse was on my 4th birthday when my parents surprised me with a "horse" ride not a pony hehe. I took lessons up until I was about 12. The horse that I took lessons from next door had to be put down. 

So after about a long 7 year break I decided to lease for 3 months and then bought my first horse Ceilidh She is a 5 y/o QH. Shes about 15.3 hh.

I don't have the best pictures of her yet because there is soo much snow and shes had a skin condition on her neck that has caused her to loose some hair


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

DrumRunner said:


> I have a question, and it's a rather stupid/funny one...Is it sad that I see the poll and I'm thinking "Yes! 20s are winning..We have everyone out numbered."?


Of course you have us outnumbered. You are our spawn and there are always more spawnEES than spawnERS.

However, to paraphrase Ronald Reagan, we won't hold your youth and inexperience against you...:rofl:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Of course you have us outnumbered. You are our spawn and there are always more spawnEES than spawnERS.
> 
> However, to paraphrase Ronald Reagan, we won't hold your youth and inexperience against you...:rofl:


 
I totally.. just burst out laughing at work.. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Of course you have us outnumbered. You are our spawn and there are always more spawnEES than spawnERS.
> 
> However, to paraphrase Ronald Reagan, we won't hold your youth and inexperience against you...:rofl:


:clap: Bahahaha! Face, you are too much. Have I ever told you that?? You're supposed to pass on your "wisdom and old knowledge" to us spawnees. Where is the flow of knowledge and wisdom??


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

ModernThreat101 .. My new OTTB's name is Magic too  
Okay well I am 13 years old and I ride daily. We own 5 horses on our little farm but I have 3 I call mine
Tequila- This girl is my heart and soul and will always be #1 . She has taught me a lot and we have been in some pretty crazy situations together. Bad & good. She is a 14.2 hand Fl Cracker Horse/Paint. I bought her from a rescue and she was abused and a Ex rodeo bareback bronc! I now barrel race her and trail ride her.
Scratch- My 3 year old Registered solid paint/QH . I trained her myself so we have a incredible bond! She is 14.3 
Magic- my new chestnut OTTB . He has an amazing look. He will be a hunter jumper when he finishes training with me he is 7 and about 16 hands.(


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be turning 18 on March 18th
I have been riding since I was about 5 or 6, and I got my first horse in the 5th grade since I had no friends...lol
I do a lot of shows and rodeos, was on the Freedom Riders Drill Team for over 5 years (sadly having to give up this year), went everywhere with them and only missed like 5 practices the entire time I was with them Then again, when you get kicked in the face you gotta take a week off XD
I currently own 4 horses:
Dream (for sale!!)
Sassy
Rosie
Dusty (at the trainers..I'm such a proud mommy!)

I show a lot with my best friend Kasey Hamilton, she gets on my nerves sometimes but we are always still best buds!

My boyfriend was on our rival drill team for some time, now he just trail rides every now and then, work and school has him a bit too busy for horses:/ I have been dating him since my sophomore year, we get along perfectly!! We have never really had an issue, we always talk things through and he knows me better than anyone else 

And since everyone is posting pictures of their dogs...I have an Australian Shepard (we shave her during the summer) and a Lab/Corgi. That's right. She is like a full size weiner dog. They are both 11 years old


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Evansk- I love your golden retriever! I have a golden mix and she's the best dog you could ask for. 
EDIT: somehow I missed the pictures of your cats a minute ago.. Does one have no tail?

Capercowgirl- I've always loved Ceilidh, I have a thing for black horses  and yes I did just have to check I spelled her name right like 3 times... It's so unique. How do you even say it? lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Evansk- I love your golden retriever! I have a golden mix and she's the best dog you could ask for.
> EDIT: somehow I missed the pictures of your cats a minute ago.. Does one have no tail?
> 
> Capercowgirl- I've always loved Ceilidh, I have a thing for black horses  and yes I did just have to check I spelled her name right like 3 times... It's so unique. How do you even say it? lol


 
Nope all my cats have tails.. fat sausage tails.. spoil my cats like I spoil my horses! hahaha 

Yes I love goldies  best dogs I've ever owned


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

haha oh, the first picture i couldn't see a tail.. but i have a cat with no tail so it wouldn't really have surprised me lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm 31. Married, 1 kid, 3 dogs, 3 horses, 19 chickens, working on rehabbing 1 old 1905, 80 acre farm out in the middle of nowhere, Artist (music & Beverage) and Family business (Lodge & Venue).
Started riding full time when I was 7, got my first horse at 11. No formal training, parents just put the 18mo. old mare in the pasture and said there you go. Kept me out of their hair! LOL! Dad grew up on an Appaloosa ranch, Grandpa "Bob" raised/trained/raced/showed them. "Bob" was my advice source, only got "Git on her and ride", "you'll figure it out", and if I had problems he'd chase me around the field with a 2X4. I learned to quit asking and start doing! I switch between english & western and only trail ride now. Endurance in the future? Would Loovveee to get into reining!

Love the forum! So nice to horse chat! My Family...
































Happy Trails!


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Capercowgirl- I've always loved Ceilidh, I have a thing for black horses  and yes I did just have to check I spelled her name right like 3 times... It's so unique. How do you even say it? lol


Awe thank you  Makes my day when I hear people say such nice things about her. Her name is spelled Ceilidh and pronounced KAY-lee. It is the Gaelic spelling.


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm 29 and have been around horses full time for about 7 years now. I've always loved horses and used to go to camp but it wasn't until my mom starting dating my now stepdad who was a true cowboy that I was able to get into the horse world. 

In addition to the horses I also have 3 dogs, Piper and Mama Sue, both shelter rescues, and Winston, and Olde English Bulldogge that my parents gave me for Christmas last year!

Here's my non-horse crew!

This is Mama Sue and my mom's Boston Terrier, Cheech











Winston graduating from "Puppy School"











Piper, she loves to sun bathe


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a bob tail cat too..Sam.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I have a bob tail cat too..Sam.


 
love the cat! 



sammerson said:


> Winston graduating from "Puppy School"


 that picture makes me go "Awwh.. I want one"


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll have to find a picture of my cat, she was born without a tail.. Whatever breed that is, I can't remember the name lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

amp23 said:


> I'll have to find a picture of my cat, she was born without a tail.. Whatever breed that is, I can't remember the name lol


 
Manx? Is a cat born without a tail?


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Evansk said:


> love the cat!
> 
> 
> 
> that picture makes me go "Awwh.. I want one"


He has been the biggest pain in the butt ever! LOL I would definitely suggest anyone that wants one, REASEARCH THEM! But I still love him!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

sammerson said:


> He has been the biggest pain in the butt ever! LOL I would definitely suggest anyone that wants one, REASEARCH THEM! But I still love him!


 
Haha! is he an english bull dog? I've been wanting one for YEARS but I cant afford one..


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I'm 23 going on 24 this June. I have a daughter who will be 4 in August. For my furry kids I have 3 horses, 3 dogs, and 2 cats. All I can say is that my place is always busy haha.
I've been around horses most of my life but nnever owned one till I was 15. Jerry was my first horse. He was a Welsh/Appy cross. I ended up having to sell him since I was the only one in my family that had the hose bug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute pets guys! I forgot about my non horse critters. In addition the the pasture & barn full of horses, I have 2 dogs, 4 barn cats & my daughter has a rabbit. 

Here's the puppies 

Dell 
















Birko or Burp-O as my daughter calls him


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What breed are they M? Sooo handsome! I would give my eye teeth for short haired dogs! Poor Chevy gets mats and I have to send him off to get groomed, he'll nip at me if I try. But he's a doll for the groomer and takes it like a big boy, then cries and sulks till I come get him. He's also afraid of bugs, freaks out if he even thinks there is one on him especially walking sticks! But he has no problem attacking black bears...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks FG! Even though they are short haired they still shed, Dell much more so...I vacuum them lol! Dell is a Deutsch Kurzhaar (basically a big short hair but registered with the verein in Germany) and Birko is a Drathaar (a wire haired pointer).


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tequila1233 said:


> ModernThreat101 .. My new OTTB's name is Magic too
> Okay well I am 13 years old and I ride daily. We own 5 horses on our little farm but I have 3 I call mine
> Tequila- This girl is my heart and soul and will always be #1 . She has taught me a lot and we have been in some pretty crazy situations together. Bad & good. She is a 14.2 hand Fl Cracker Horse/Paint. I bought her from a rescue and she was abused and a Ex rodeo bareback bronc! I now barrel race her and trail ride her.
> Scratch- My 3 year old Registered solid paint/QH . I trained her myself so we have a incredible bond! She is 14.3
> Magic- my new chestnut OTTB . He has an amazing look. He will be a hunter jumper when he finishes training with me he is 7 and about 16 hands.(


Sweet deal! I'm planning to rename my mare, but I haven't decided on what... I should post in that forum, but I digress! My Magic is finished, so wasn't cheap - I've only ever trail-ridden, so a trail horse seemed a good choice. My friend was looking at Walkers, so I went with it. Im pretty much impressed with her!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

FlyGap, that is hilarious.

MHFQ, I'm in love with Dell! Is he a pointer? I used to know dog breeds well but I've since forgotten them all...

Evansk, I think thats it  I didn't want to put that and it be wrong and sound dumb haha


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

amp23 said:


> MHFQ, I'm in love with Dell! Is he a pointer? I used to know dog breeds well but I've since forgotten them all...


Yep, a Kurzhaar. He's my hubby's dog. I'd give him to you. He's birdy as all get out and a great hunting & family dog but he's kinda ditzy in general. Not a spaz but a big lovable goof that often forgets he has a brain. Think Marmaduke....


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

I've loved horses ever since I can remember (which is age 3 by the way.) I've been riding since I was 5, taking lessons since age 8, and just got my first horse this summer!!  For my age...I'll let you guys guess that one. In order to guess you have to see pics of me...Great. Ok fine. here are some pics of me...










P.s. My hair was a little wet in that one ^^^ 

ONE MORE. AND THAT'S IT. 









Since everyone else is posting a pic of their dog, I will too. 











P.s. I'm getting braces this summer. I hate my teeth :evil: And apparently, the Orthodontist isn't too pleased with them either. :wink:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I didn't know we were supposed to post pictures of our dogs. I feel compelled to oblige...Here is Rudy...


Dinner time mode...









Play with me NOW mode...









Sitting on his private futon...


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Evansk said:


> Haha! is he an english bull dog? I've been wanting one for YEARS but I cant afford one..


He's Olde English...They are a little different, longer legs, more muscular build...think they have some mastiff in them


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm 23. I got my first horse when I was 11. I'm currently in college and majoring in Nursing. It's taken me a little longer then expected but eventually I'll get my degree. I'm ready to be done.

I currently own 1 horse of my own. My mom has 2, but I consider them all mine since she barely does anything with then anymore.

My horse Chilly, is a 2001 APHA mare. She's as sweet as can be. Loves attention and will follow you everywhere. I rescued her at 8 months old, paid $1 for her. I wouldn't trade her for the world. She is a maiden, but will be bred in May for her foal first, which I am super excited for.

My other half, is my pride and joy, George. He's a 2 year old Labrador Retriever. He is out of my female. I picked out his dad to breed her to, and impatiently waited for the night he was born. I was there when he first came into the world. At 3 weeks old, when he would walk, see and hear, he would climb out of the whelping pen and wait for me by the laundry room door. As he grew older, I became super attached to him. My dad absolutely refused to keep him. We already had 2 dogs (his mom and a 7 week old puppy we picked up because we did NOT plan on keeping a puppy from her litter) And when George turned 8 weeks old, he was conveniently the last puppy left from the litter, and it was my 21st birthday. So my parents gave him to me. He's been the absolute best thing in my life and is super super sweet. And he thinks he's a lap dog. (He's over 100 pounds! :shock


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, And here my other dogs too...All are AKC registered Labs.

The 3 together, then Zada and then Zak.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I'm 25. My mom had me up on a horse before I could properly walk, & I've been taking lessons since I was 7. I do eventing & jumpers. I _finally_ was able to purchase my first horse on June 1st of last year, and I now am the proud mom of a fabulous 7yr old APHA gelding named Smoke. He had a bit of hunter/jumper training was he was 4/5, spent the next year & a half as a trail/western pleasure horse, & now he's becoming my eventer. He's so brave & intelligent, he picks up new things so quickly!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I am 21....in horse years, lol. Naw, I am old as dirt, 51 years old.


 I guess I'm old as rock--54yo.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Yep, a Kurzhaar. He's my hubby's dog. I'd give him to you. He's birdy as all get out and a great hunting & family dog but he's kinda ditzy in general. Not a spaz but a big lovable goof that often forgets he has a brain. Think Marmaduke....


Awh he sounds like my Marley... Our other 2 dogs have been digging out the last few days and more times than not she is too dumb to figure out how to get out with them lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

xxGallopxx, I have no idea how old you are.. 16?

I love seeing all the Labs and brindle colored dogs, I have both!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 21 just had my birthday in December  I've loved horses my whole life but my parents refused to get me one because, like others, they thought it was a phase. On Feb. 25 I'll be celebrating my 1 year anniversary as a horse owner. My sister and I spilt costs with no help from our parents, but they help pay for college so I'm not complaining. I love my Gambit boy and he has taught me so much.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

amp23 said:


> xxGallopxx, I have no idea how old you are.. 16?


lol NO!!! :wink: Most of the time people guess UNDER my age, not over!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I'm soon to be 17! My Mom never really liked horses due to a bad experience when she was about my age. I grew up loving horses, I felt like I had special connection and bond with them and I do. I was given my first horses ever on my 16th birthday, her name is Penelope and is Pony of the America's X Appaloosa. Not very sure but she is ADORABLE!  She is 11.2hh and were both learning together. I started riding lessons when I was about 11 or 12 and rode a 17hh horse named Bingo. I learned English, but never really had a feel for it. I went and rode another horse for a class field trip and it was Western riding and I fell in love with it. 
Luckily! Penelope rides Western!  And she was given to me pregnant!  So at the lucky age of 17 I get to pretty much be a Momma! So exciting! Penelope is very fat as of right now and I plan on riding her for the first time this weekend!  I believe she is a bit short for my size for I am about 5' 3', but were both learning how to read eachother and it's a perfect combination!  Here's some pics of her and her gorgeous coat coloring and me!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cowgirl K, she is adorable!!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

amp23 said:


> Cowgirl K, she is adorable!!


Thank you very much! She is adorable and is a sweetie! Sure does love her treats though!


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

im 19 20 in april I've been ridding 5 years going to be leasing a horse soon


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I am 27, soon to be 28. I have A LOT of prides and joys. When I have more time I will post pictures of all of them. 6 horses, 2 dogs, a cat, an Iguana, a Chameleon, and a beautiful daughter who will be 3 in May. And last but not least, a husband.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I am 15... I have been riding for about 6 years. I have 3 horses-2 eventers (Beans & Grace) and a trail pony(Johhny).

I have had horses since I was 7. I am really the only serious rider in my family. My mom rides, but just on trails and stuff; no showing.

Here's a picture(or 2) of my little dog.(since everyone else did!) He is a 4 year old Papillon named Forrest Gump. He has over 1,000 nicknames but the most popular is Whompas. (don't ask). He is a very smart dog and knows like 15 tricks. We also have 2 Dobermans but they aren't as special.

My kitty too! Well, one of them. We have 8, but this one is my baby. His name is Ekko Sox Unlimited AKA Ekko.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You seriously named your dog Forrest Gump?...I must say that is completely awesome.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am over 200 years old. Us Irish Canadians live forever you know....it's the cold...it preserves us......


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

amp23 what a great thread! It is so nice to get to know everyone and to see what makes thier worlds go round! 
You all have beautiful horses and great stories and fun pets


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> I am over 200 years old. Us Irish Canadians live forever you know....it's the cold...it preserves us......


 
Haha! Man i believe the cold part.. got to belown -50 (not including wind chill O_O ) where I am in Canada this year


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> I am 15... I have been riding for about 6 years. I have 3 horses-2 eventers (Beans & Grace) and a trail pony(Johhny).
> .


I am in love with that trail pony! He's just so darn handsome. ANNNND Grace is very pretty too. I mistakenly thought she was Johnny once, so she must be beautiful!


----------



## WILLMARGY (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going on 63 and just starting to ride. Now that IS old!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*How many candles?*

How old am I???
What a question to ask an old man! As if I needed reminding

Still I am younger than Methuselah.

And my riding boots still fit, as do my jodhs.

And the female (DiDi) in my life is still a young huzzy


Ps The photo is entitled: 'I ain't coming, yet'. 

So I held off booking his ticket, Bless him.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

96 posts overnight!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm nineteen years old, going to be twenty this year. I'm a full time working student on the largest riding school/training yard in Britain, we have 116 horses so it really immerses you. I'm training for my BHS qualifications, I've got my Stage One and I'm going for my Stage Two in March. Hopefully I'll have my PTT and part of my Stage Three by the time I leave in October when I will be going to university to study Sports Horse Management and Coaching where I can get my BHSII at the same time and hopefully in the future I can lecture. Been taught by some of the best, we had Patrick Print OBE who is a Fellow of the BHS which is basically as high as you can go (I fell off in spectacular style in front of him, oops) and the daily training is delivered by some of the best instructors I ever ridden with.

At home I have two dogs; Indy is a four year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Rhodesian Ridgeback who is loving, obedient and handsome and Pippin who is a Pug x Chinese Crested Powder Puff and looks like a Gremlin having a bad hair day. I also have a moggy called Jadzia who is my baby and two rabbits Harley, a Dutch buck, and Minstrel, a Mini Lop buck.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 17, I've been involved in horses my whole life. I got my first horse(Dallas) when I was 10 and he was just turned four. I've been showing since I was 4 years old. I can't remember a time in my life without horses in it. lol.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I JUST TURNED 18 TODAY 

I got my sweet girl when I was 12 and she was four, I've been riding since I was four and plan to keep it up for the rest of my life.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm 26 and a full time employee. I'm the manager of a medium IT company and count my pennies to own my two loves. I'm also a mommy and a soon to be wife- getting married November 3rd!! 
Here's some pics of my horses, my dogs, and me!

This is Aidan and my daughter, and me barking orders lol









This is Cooper, my <3 horse



















And my 2 dogs <3 <3


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

I am 35 and just got my first two horses last month. A 4 yr old mare mustang and a 23 yr old quarter gelding. Wanted them forever, my daughter is taking riding lessons and loving it. Also have a pit bull, black lab, two cats and chickens.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

14, almost 15 here; I joined at age 12.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I JUST TURNED 18 TODAY


Happy birthday...:happydance:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Not nearly as old as I hope to be. 

The objective of every young man, is to become an old man.

Some of us are closer to our objective than others.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Faceman said:


> Happy birthday...:happydance:


Thank you thank you!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I JUST TURNED 18 TODAY
> 
> I got my sweet girl when I was 12 and she was four, I've been riding since I was four and plan to keep it up for the rest of my life.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I JUST TURNED 18 TODAY
> 
> I got my sweet girl when I was 12 and she was four, I've been riding since I was four and plan to keep it up for the rest of my life.


Awesome! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll be turning 18 on Valentines Day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy birthday LoveTheSaddlebreds and happy early birthday Cowgirl_Boots


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I'm one of them young'uns at 16  unfortunately the entire world is under the impression that I'm under 12, since I'm barely 4'11 when stretching! Unlike a lot of you, I come from a home where horses are not supported or afforded. I've loved horses since the day I saw the trailriders come in for the Houston Rodeo when I was five, but I didn't get to pursue them until I was 12, and started volunteering as a stall mucker and tack cleaner for a local therapeudic riding center. I worked my butt off for a long time, but it paid off and I am now souly in charge of our disabled toddler riding program in which we use small ponies and shetlands for therapy, and I am an assistant horse trainer (having trained my very first OTTB by myself just this past year!) slash poo picker slash handy-woman slash fill in riding instructor slash anything else you could possibly imagine on a horse farm.

I'm a professional dabbler. Give it to me and I'll try it. Vaulting, WP, barrels, roping, driving, trail riding, you name it. My newest interest is reining, and I will begin lessons hopefully some time in April, after my surgery. I don't have my own horse but will hop on anything that had four legs (much to my disadvantage, let me tell you) and I unofficially 'own' a little spawn of the devil named Sour- a three year old miniature horse that _no one_ will go near. Add that to a parvo-surviving puppy with Wobblers Syndrome that enjoys ingesting thing such as socks, hairties, underwears, and cat litter, a cat, two other dogs, a parakeet, and two pet millipedes...and the best word you can find to describe me is stupid 


A therapy kiddo, our Shetland Robin, and I. Yes, I'm sticking out my tounge :lol:









As you can see, Sour enjoys eating humans for breakfast.









Noah- the OTTB I've retrained.









then we have 'showjumping extrordinarre', my mutt dog- Bailey. We 
assume she's atleast part daschund...









Our pomeranian 'Bubby'









And ofcourse, darned Connor, who is sulking after having to have two of his legs shaven for his 3 day, $1000 stay at the vets for eating yet another inedible item... :x


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Unlike a lot of you, I come from a home where horses are not supported or afforded.


I am with you here, my parents have no clue where I got the "horse loving" gene from neither one of them or anyone else in my family has anything to do with horses.
They we not very supportive of it growing up, I mean my mom would take me back and forth from a barn I started volunteering at when I was about 12ish. Other then that it was up to me, my dad did buy me my first horse when I was 18 yr old. It was more to get me to shut up about wanting one more then anything, he literally said "Here is the cash, go get the dang thing, and I do not want to hear another word about it!". He is harsh but he is the best 
I got my 2nd horse exactly 2 months later.
If it was not for me and my jobs I have had since age 15 I would still be the girl in love with horses but nothing to show for it.
I hope that one day I have at least one child I can share the horse sickness with, I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Well I'm one of them young'uns at 16  unfortunately the entire world is under the impression that I'm under 12, since I'm barely 4'11 when stretching! Unlike a lot of you, I come from a home where horses are not supported or afforded. I've loved horses since the day I saw the trailriders come in for the Houston Rodeo when I was five, but I didn't get to pursue them until I was 12, and started volunteering as a stall mucker and tack cleaner for a local therapeudic riding center. I worked my butt off for a long time, but it paid off and I am now souly in charge of our disabled toddler riding program in which we use small ponies and shetlands for therapy, and I am an assistant horse trainer (having trained my very first OTTB by myself just this past year!) slash poo picker slash handy-woman slash fill in riding instructor slash anything else you could possibly imagine on a horse farm.
> 
> I'm a professional dabbler. Give it to me and I'll try it. Vaulting, WP, barrels, roping, driving, trail riding, you name it. My newest interest is reining, and I will begin lessons hopefully some time in April, after my surgery. I don't have my own horse but will hop on anything that had four legs (much to my disadvantage, let me tell you) and I unofficially 'own' a little spawn of the devil named Sour- a three year old miniature horse that _no one_ will go near. Add that to a parvo-surviving puppy with Wobblers Syndrome that enjoys ingesting thing such as socks, hairties, underwears, and cat litter, a cat, two other dogs, a parakeet, and two pet millipedes...and the best word you can find to describe me is stupid
> 
> ...


I love Sour's expression! It made me smile!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> You seriously named your dog Forrest Gump?...I must say that is completely awesome.


 Haha thanks! His middle name is Shamrock.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Unlike a lot of you, I come from a home where horses are not supported or afforded.



Same here.. and man I love your dog! He's so cute!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What did he eat!??!!! crazy dogs, our pup almost drowned last week diving for frogs and tadpoles... stupid.

My parents dumped Sky in the pasture and said peace! I was off riding in the woods before they got home and didn't come back most nights before they were in bed. Had to pay for everything, and don't mind a bit!
Wish they would have let me be more involved in training and eventing. Most of their friends daughters rode at pretty high levels, on $20,000+ horses. But I was just thankful for having my sale barn Sky. She was Amazing, wish I had 10 more like her now.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Happy birthday LoveTheSaddlebreds! I also just turned 18 on Jan 22nd  I can't believe there have been this many replies, I'm having to read like 3 pages at a time when I check it lol

Also, xxGallopxx, how old are you?! I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt thinking that you were probably older than you looked, so I guessed a number haha


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

xxGallopxx I guess 12-13?


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm 15 and have been riding for 7 years. I first got into horses when my moms boss invited us to her Arab breeding farm. A few years later I started lessons, and was eventually allowed to start endurance racing. I completed almost 300 miles in one season on a 15 year old QH. I got to lease him for a year and Unfortunetly had to return him :'( But all was not lost as I acquired a 4 year old Arab gelding who always looks ****ed. He is my endurance racer in training and were starting the season in may... I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Monty77, I'd love to see a pic of your Arab that always looks ****ed  I love Arabs!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> xxGallopxx I guess 12-13?


My guess as well.

I also meant to put this in the other post but forgot.. VanillaBean I can't believe you're only 15! I thought you were at least my age (18) or older..


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I am 46 but that's just a number. I don't really feel that old and I sometimes have to think really hard about how old I am because I often forget and have to count it out from my birth year. I have always loved horses and dogs especially for as long as I can remember. I lived in the city till I turned 17 and I seized the opportunity one we moved to a 50 acre farm to once again ask my dad if I could have a horse. It finally worked and I was soon the proud owner of an Arab/Saddlebred mare named Ace. One of the saddest days was when we moved again in my early 20's and I had to sell her. I never thought I would ever own another horse until I was in my forties and found a boarding facility 3 minutes away from my house! I now own 3 horses an Arab/Saddlebred, a Paint and a Canadian horse, and I don't know what I did with my time before I owned them. They are a complete joy for me.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Paintlover1965, pictures??  I'd never heard of the Canadian horse till recently and from the pictures I have seen, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

What a cool thread!! So fun to get to know all the other posters 

I turned 30 last nov, *gag* but don't feel that old hehe. I have been riding since I was 18 months. I'm married to a US Marine, own my own business and work at a Plantation with my business partner. I have two awesome kids, a collie Connor, 3 guina pigs Aurora, Fifi and Milo, a bangal cat Achilles and of course our horses Aidan, Forum and Lottie-Da(the pony) 

Us!

combo by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Forum!

IMG_1189 

Aidan

318319_2572596675432_1269722567_2993840_1143927092_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

My daughter and our pony Lottie-Da 

380513_2980373469597_1269722567_3185327_1367880939_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Connor. Best family dog every!

317853_2580658916983_1269722567_2999145_414267357_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

The piggies.

198398_1897575760331_1269722567_2230331_5268882_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just turned 26 a month ago.I work at my moms Kennel walking dogs and grooming(on top of office work) I've had horses since I was 12 but my mom couldn't afford lessons(we had some property so didn't need to board) I taught myself how to ride on Blue(who I still have) and Tiffany who had to be put down when I was 18 due to an abdominal tumor. When I got pregnant at 21 I stopped riding for a while, then in may 2010 I got an OTTB and decided to learn to ride english. Last january I started taking lessons and moved Bella to a boarding stable in April so I could work with her more.

So, now that I've been distracted by the new NCIS. To sum it up, I have 3 horses(well 2, one is my moms who she doesn't ride lol) Blue is my old guy, retired since I got pregnant, he's in his late 30's- early 40's. Bella is my OTTB, 15 on june 8th. Legacy is a leopard appy who is guessed to be in his late teens-20's. I also have a rescue border collie named Gretchen and a orange cat named Cosmo, I saved his ungrateful butt myself lol. Oh and then there is Mr.Tom who is a stray that showed up almost a year ago. I haven't gotten him vetted yet so he's either outside or stays on the screened in porch. 

PICS!
Blue









Bella









Legacy









My son on the barn's pony.









me on my favorite lesson horse, Molly Rose









Gretchen









Cosmo









And MR.Tom










Jenni101 said:


> I'm 23 going on 24 this June. I have a daughter who will be 4 in August. For my furry kids I have 3 horses, 3 dogs, and 2 cats. All I can say is that my place is always busy haha.
> I've been around horses most of my life but nnever owned one till I was 15. Jerry was my first horse. He was a Welsh/Appy cross. I ended up having to sell him since I was the only one in my family that had the hose bug.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My son is going to be 5 in August. His birthday is the 17th, when is youur daughters?


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I'm 15 turning 16 at the end of March. I have been around horses my entire life and have been on top of them from before I could walk! I started showing more seriously when I was about 9 (4-H). I have a passion for going fast so I'm more interested in barrel racing and gymkhana events, but I also would love to try English someday. My family is very western oriented so it has been difficult to get into English, but there are some days were I decide to ride English. I currently show in 4-H and two other Gymkhana/Barrel&Pole/Fun clubs. Looking forward to being introduced to other clubs to get more active with open shows. 

I got my first horse the same year I started showing which was in 2006 (Or maybe it was 2004. So long ago!). She was the love of my life and I've been told that no one has ever seen a horse like her. Her name was Beau and her show name was My Golden Beauty. She was a palomino quarter horse with bright blue eyes, and I've been in love with Palominos ever since (especially if they have blue eyes!). Beau sadly passed away the day after we took home Junior Gymkhana Grand Champion at our local 4-H fair in 2009.









I personally own two horses but my family shares all 8 of them (including my two and excluding the donkey!).
Mac

















Syncirat (Syn)









Blue









Gabrielle


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm 48 have way too many horses, dogs, and kids...I started riding at 2 and have had horses over half my life, I have 19 horses, 7 dogs, 1 cat, and 6 kids, 3 grown and 3 little ones I recently adopted.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am 26 and will 27 in July. 

I have been around and on horses my whole life. My mom had horses while I was growing up. I did not start taking lessons until I met my friend in 5th grade and she informally started teaching me hunters in 7th. I think I was her guine pig because now she is a great trainer but I think I was her first student. My first horse was a pony (Bandit). Then I got a 25 year old standardbreb mare (Shoni) who was a been there done that type of horse and was a great teacher. My next horse was an appendix 25 year mare (Sassy)who put up with me learning how to ride english on her. Then I got a QH/Arab cross gelding (Hawk) who was trained in reining and I turn him into my hunter and he did pretty good. In the end he wound up getting EPM which has caused him to become lame off and on. He is my mom's trail horse. My current horse is a 13 year paint gelding (Chili) who is a joy to ride most days . He is my current show horse. I show him western pleasure and English. Halter and showmanship are not our forte but to qualify for high point it is a nessary evil.

I am also owned by a very opionated Pembroke Welsh Corgi.

Hawk









Chili




































Mini


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> My daughter and our pony Lottie-Da
> 
> 380513_2980373469597_1269722567_3185327_1367880939_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


That is the most adorable picture EVER! I love Lottie-da..

Sidenote - I see that you're from, Beaufort, SC..My aunt lives on Hilton Head Island and I drive through Beaufort when I visit her..Very cute place..You are just over two hours from me..


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

CecilliaB, I LOVE the picture of Lottie-Da and your daughter! You have to also share a picture of your bangal cat 

Horsel02, Hawk is a really cool name and I think it suits him well. I'm also in love with Chili's coloring


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*A little matter of age.*

This is one of those rare threads that immediately after being posted, picks itself up and runs. Soon there will have been 3000 viewers and approaching 150 contributors. Who knows where it will end.

Members have posted details of their riding lives and accompanied the facts with numerous pictures. Amazing really, especially since a lot of the posts have been made by members who do not readily put finger to key pad.

Yet on joining the Forum everyone is asked to introduce themselves and to give a few facts about their riding history. Some newcomers choose not to give any details about themselves, indeed sometimes not even whether they are female or male. Yet for those of us who regularly pick up on a thread, in my case mostly to do with horse behaviour, a knowledge of the poster of the thread is extremely important. 

Sometimes I can tell by the style of writing the likely age bracket of the questioner, sometimes I can't even judge whether the person is male or female. Details of the horse are also carefully hidden even though it is usually the horse we are writing about. Yet it is important to know the background of the enquirer before composing a suitable suggestion as to how to proceed, In many cases a little knowledge might be a dangerous thing - especially for relative novices to the sport..

Then of course there is the great divide - western or english - but thankfully this divisive barrier is breaking down. Horses are horses and humans are humans and there are so many ways you can sit on a horse's back. That the difference largely comes down to whether the rider carries a rope or a crop is missed by most people.

This particular Forum is arguably the most popular of all the internet forums which deals with horse issues. My own view is that the information given comes largely from the amateur horse owners and riders and relatively rarely from the professionals. The perspective of the professional rider/teacher/ sportsman is different from the amateur owner.

The Forum is also multi national, any one who can write in English is welcome. It might have been said in days gone by that we members come from a 'broad church'.

I myself find that having to think out an answer to an issue makes me think about a problem in more depth than I normally would. I learn by tryng to explain to somebody else. Often I have to go upstairs and dig out a book or two to find the answers. It is all good fun.

Keep it up folks. One day I might have the courage to tell you all exactly how old I am.

Barry G


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm 25 (turning 26 this September) and started riding when I was 23, so I'm not one of the really experienced riders around. Nonetheless, I'm doing quite well for a novice, I try to have frequent lessons with good trainers, went to UK for a week of tutoring with my horsey guru, and I am a proud owner of a wonderful horse, Snickers, a soon-to-be-6yo Latvian Warmblood gelding, that fits my every strenght and weakness. I do English riding, currently mostly trail riding, but I'm training myself and my horse in basic Dressage and Jumping, and also looking into just spending some great time together. My riding philosphy is based in Natural horsemanship and just a couple of days ago I moved my horse to a really nice, all-NH pasture boarding barn. And, by the way, I'm from Latvia, sing in a neofolk band and also I have 3 cats. 

This is Snickers and me, doing groundwork at liberty:


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Horse102 your horse is STUNNING! Don't care for paints in general but love yours and the light eye with eye liner is way cool 

DrumRunner - What a small world  We do love this little town and Lottie is the absolute best pony ever...she does everything and just really enjoys being with the kids.

Amp23 - I don't have any real good ones of him yet. We are gonna do some family pics in the spring and I will get some pretty ones of him  But here he is!
He's a recent addition. One of the ladies who rides at the Plantation had to find a home for him and my husband always wanted one so we adopted him. He loves my husband, it's pretty comical to watch Matt(husband) talk baby talk to his cat.


390721_2793605320510_1269722567_3087617_491081931_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


380972_2778540023887_1269722567_3082446_171035912_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


405208_2853643381424_1269722567_3114111_1023104614_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

And a couple more of Lottie cuz she really is that cute 

DSC_0604 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


Corb kissing Pony by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


316384_2380631476422_1269722567_2829365_1520814572_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

A silly one I did for them because they say the pony has freckles just like them

Freckled friends by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Awh i love him!!  and I also love all your pictures, you're a great photographer. Lottie Da is adorable


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Chili IS STUNNING!!! Looovvveee his eye liner! Is it on the other eye?


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm 20 and from good 'ole Oklahoma, the bipolar state =). Its 70 during the day and 25 at night sometimes. I work full time and college full time. I'm currently working on my bachelors in International Business and thinking of doing a minor in an animal science field to better understand my horse and my passion. I've only been around horses for a couple years now so I am constantly reading the forums and soaking up all the information I can! I have 2 German Shepherds Beau (blacker in face) and Zeus (tanner in face) and 3 cats Aspen (Russian Blue), Cali (Calico), and Prim (Black and White). I rescued Prim on a busy highway. She was thrown from a vehicle and was about to get hit by cars and I jumped out and rushed her to the vet. She's almost 100% now =) I have 1 horse who is my pride and joy and his name is Cozmoe or as I call him "The Coz Man". He struts like he's all that and even though he's a gelding the ladies all love him at the barn =P 
Me and my husband, Eric!









Cozmoe!









Prim!









Aspen!









Cali!









Zeus!









Beau!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cecillia - Lottie Da, what a great name for a pony! I bet it's fantastic over the p.a. system at shows. Love your bengal, we had a snow leopard male named Taz growing up. He was a riot, I loved roughing him up because he'd growl instead of hiss, he ruled the house for sure - even my dad's rottie bowed down to that cat. He'd wait on the back of the couch just to bail on the dog. They have personality for days! The only animal I've ever shown besides horses....let me tell ya, cat shows are boring!!!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, if everybody is going to get soppy then herewith please find a photo of Duckett 
- a tyre licking, tree wetting, log heaving, adrenalated, dribbling, high jumping, 
hyper ventilating, American Stafford Bull terrior - sometimes known as a Pit Bull.



What's for pud??


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Pud is well mannered - no elbows on the table, and he looks pretty alert considering his wine glass is half empty...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoa Red Racer!!! What BIG ears they have!!! Darling!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Faceman, his name was Duckett - he was asking what was next for pudding.

He never really drank wine - he was a beer man, who drank his tipple down at the local pub.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sierrams1123 said:


> I am with you here, my parents have no clue where I got the "horse loving" gene from neither one of them or anyone else in my family has anything to do with horses.
> They we not very supportive of it growing up, I mean my mom would take me back and forth from a barn I started volunteering at when I was about 12ish. Other then that it was up to me, my dad did buy me my first horse when I was 18 yr old. It was more to get me to shut up about wanting one more then anything, he literally said "Here is the cash, go get the dang thing, and I do not want to hear another word about it!". He is harsh but he is the best
> I got my 2nd horse exactly 2 months later.
> If it was not for me and my jobs I have had since age 15 I would still be the girl in love with horses but nothing to show for it.
> I hope that one day I have at least one child I can share the horse sickness with, I am crossing my fingers.


Sounds like you and I are very similar then ^^ its good to know that all hope is not lost! I still hope to own a horse as an adult, when I am completely sure that I can afford the upkeep of one. At the moment I probably _could_ afford one, but choose not to simply because I realize that in order to afford one as an adult, I must be able to support myself. And to support myself comfortably I must have an education. My parents will not be paying for any part of my education, and so that leaves it all in my hands. Thus I choose to hoard away my money for college in three years. Eventually though...I will have my own horse. I'm sure of it. Until then, the work that I do satisfies my addiction to the horsey world! lol.
I'm sure that someday, you will have a child- and you will be a wonderful parent. I can just see you and a little boy or girl cantering around in a field somewhere!



Cowgirl K said:


> I love Sour's expression! It made me smile!


:lol: me too! I can't help but giggle every time I see it. Whoever said horses have no personalities never met a pony. I'm pretty sure that this expression had something to do with the fact that she knew it was feeding time and she was done work! 



Skyseternal Angel said:


> Same here.. and man I love your dog! He's so cute!


as much as I don't want to admit it (I'm still rather mad at him for his last conquest ._.) so do I. He's such a sweet boy and he really doesn't mean to be bad, he's just 100% puppy! One of the most tolerant 'little' guys I've ever met too. He's been through a heck of a lot...mostly torture by me. 

neigh!











FlyGap said:


> What did he eat!??!!! Crazy dogs, our pup almost drowned last week diving for frogs and tadpoles... stupid.
> 
> My parents dumped Sky in the pasture and said peace! I was off riding in the woods before they got home and didn't come back most nights before they were in bed. Had to pay for everything, and don't mind a bit!
> Wish they would have let me be more involved in training and eventing. Most of their friends daughters rode at pretty high levels, on $20,000+ horses. But I was just thankful for having my sale barn Sky. She was Amazing, wish I had 10 more like her now.


They just can't stay out of trouble, can they?! Glad your guy didn't drown! That wouldn't be a very fun way to go. Connor happened to swallow one of my socks, and I guess it didn't agree with his stomache because it got lodged in his small intestine! Poor guy threw up seven times in a 30 hours. Even so, he was still trying to terrorize the cat....he doesn't let anything get him down! xD

I'm the same way. I have friends with fancy imported warmbloods and high-end cutting horses, but I'm the happiest kid in Texas with my butt-headed little miniature horse and a few crazy horses that no one else will bother with to ride  and hey, I think kids like us end up turning out the most 'down to earth' because we understand the real involvement and sacrifice that it takes to make things work.


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Whoa Red Racer!!! What BIG ears they have!!! Darling!


I get free satellite! :lol: They are full German bloodline instead of American shepherd so they are a lot bigger than the average shepherd dog. They are both at 118-120lbs. Those ears are dangerous when trying to clean them. When they slap you they hurt! We are thankful that they somewhat grew into their ears. Imagine those ears on a 15lb puppy  As well as their tails, those things have launched full glasses of Pepsi across the living room numerous times!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

RedRacer7 said:


> I get free satellite! :lol: They are full German bloodline instead of American shepherd so they are a lot bigger than the average shepherd dog. They are both at 118-120lbs. Those ears are dangerous when trying to clean them. When they slap you they hurt! We are thankful that they somewhat grew into their ears. Imagine those ears on a 15lb puppy  As well as their tails, those things have launched full glasses of Pepsi across the living room numerous times!


:lol::lol::lol::lol: I JUST BUSTED A GUT!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Especially the pepsi story! Thanks!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: I JUST BUSTED A GUT!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Especially the pepsi story! Thanks!


They are the definition of hams. Glad I could make you laugh!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm 27, married and mother of 3. I have loved horses my entire life but never owned or even rode on a regular basis until about 2 years ago. My husbands sister built a house on some horse property and after a couple years got some horses of their own. I bought my first horse, Whisper, from them, a 1 1/2 year old Arab x paint. About a year later, I bought my husband a 5 year old percheron x qh that we named Persia by default because we couldn't think of a better name. Both were sold this past September after putting some training into them, but realising that green horses just weren't for us. Whisper was my heart horse, but owning a horse I couldn't get much use out of just didn't make much sense in our situation, so I had to let her go.















Now I own Sky, a 5 year old paint that has been such a good fit for us so far. 








And last but certainly not least, my American bulldog Daisy. I bought her for my birthday
when she was only 5 weeks old, she'll be six this year.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

amp23 said:


> VanillaBean I can't believe you're only 15! I thought you were at least my age (18) or older..


 Wow thanks! People usually think I'm like 13. It's really upsetting!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

VanillaBean said:


> Wow thanks! People usually think I'm like 13. It's really upsetting!



I wish people thought I was younger. Enjoy it while you can!  I'm 20 and people mistake me for 28-30+ all the time.. They say its because of my maturity and how I present myself.. I think they are lying to make me feel better lol :?


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Just wait until you are putting the dot in '40 & older' LOL! My mom always said time would creep up on you, and boy does it!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

RedRacer7, that's exactly why I thought VanillaBean was older  you can't go by the way a person looks to judge their age on here unless they share a lot of pictures


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks amp! Glad I come across as older.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Im 23 almost 24, just bought my 1st horse about 2 months ago. I have loved horses as long as i can remember, strived to be with them as much as possible and FINALLY have my dream of owning one! My Black Satin E Lace "Satin" is amazing and i love her!


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> Chili IS STUNNING!!! Looovvveee his eye liner! Is it on the other eye?


Yes it is on the other side as well. When I first got him I did not like it now I love it.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

*25*

I currently own 1 horse (in Oregon, Im in Alaska, not the way I really want it). I had a rescued mini for a while until his liver quit on him. I worked at a horse rescue for 2 years and then trained ponies for 2 years for pony rides. Before the mini and my current girl I had never owned a horse and most of my horse "experience" is in the form of research, books, movies...


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm 23 and I'm a junior in college going for my degree in Early Childhood Education..Ready to be done with school! I've had enough..I've been around horses my entire life and have ridden everything western from Western Pleasure to now running barrels..I've played in English but it's just not for me, I have a need for speed! I have three Quarter Horses who are my pride and joy, besides my deaf rescue dog, Chloe. My life is crazy and hectic but I wouldn't have it any other way..



Your pup is too cute!! I love pittys.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks!! She's a doll..I love them too, they are awesome dogs.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

26 years old 

Name's Katie...Well, I just recently got my first horse back in October of last year...um, I can honestly say--one of the happiest days of my life...yep, i'd place that right under having my 3 kids and marriage 

Love horses...always have and always will...but I love dogs and cats just as much...currently I have one cat (brooklyn) a weeniedog (slinky) and our two boxers (shyla and zo).

Currently Shyla and Zo are expecting their 2nd and last litter of puppies (Zo is getting fixed)--hehe...The pic is from their 1st litter...puppy's coat is called a reverse brindle...all black which is more rare than an all white coat. 

Well, just thought I'd share...since I saw pix of other people's pets 
Hope you like them


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

whoops...pix didn't show for some reason on my post...here they are


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool dogs, I've never seen a black or white boxer before. And the puppy is so cute!


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you! 1st litter was 9 pups...6 all black and 3 fawn...they have a really nice coat...not many people have seen white boxers before much less black ones...and im lucky enough to have both!  sweet dogs too!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 22 and have been riding since I was 11. I'm a Music Education major, currently student teaching (and job searching!) and getting ready to graduate in May! I lease, but have never owned a horse - I'm looking though!  

I'll wait until I get a job nailed down before I do anything crazy, but I am very excited about owning my future horse!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> I'm 31. Married, 1 kid, 3 dogs, 3 horses, 19 chickens, working on rehabbing 1 old 1905, 80 acre farm out in the middle of nowhere, Artist (music & Beverage) and Family business (Lodge & Venue).
> Started riding full time when I was 7, got my first horse at 11. No formal training, parents just put the 18mo. old mare in the pasture and said there you go. Kept me out of their hair! LOL! Dad grew up on an Appaloosa ranch, Grandpa "Bob" raised/trained/raced/showed them. "Bob" was my advice source, only got "Git on her and ride", "you'll figure it out", and if I had problems he'd chase me around the field with a 2X4. I learned to quit asking and start doing! I switch between english & western and only trail ride now. Endurance in the future? Would Loovveee to get into reining!
> 
> Love the forum! So nice to horse chat! My Family...
> ...


Hey, that's my story!! LOL:wink::lol:


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

well I am 54yrs old and still rideing have been for 25 yrs


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

This has been a fun post to read. I'm in the 20's group for one more year  My grandfather has raced TBs for as long as I can remember. My mom and I got our first horse (to share) when I was 17. She was an OTTB from my grandfather. A year later my dad got one of his OTTB geldings. When I was 22 I moved up to help my grandfather on his ranch and was given my first (current) horse Comic. He had just come home from the track at age 5. A couple of months home and we put on a saddle and headed up the mountain on our first ride. We've been doing it ever since.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

^^^ Ok well not exactly, LOL but sounds very similiar^^^

31. Married 11 yrs. 2 kids. 2 horses. & 1 dog/moose. NOOOO cats! Let's see... started riding at 7. 1 month after my parents were told to plan my funeral. First show was 3 months after that, I looked like a mexican jumping bean Been riding ever since. Was told by a few ppl I was "a natural, with an attitude problem":wink: 

First horse at 9, didn't know it at the time, but mom & dad took out a second mortgage to pay for my addiction (love you M&D!!!!!) Did western, hunt, & dressage. After a dressage clinic when I was 12, I was asked to return to Europe with the trainer to school w/ her (never could've afforded it), but just the fact she contacted my parents about it again after she left, REALLY boosted my confidence. And for the life of me I don't remember her name:evil: (Mauriel ?? never knew her last name).

Bought Odie (the forever horse) at 13, and started finishing off other ppls horses and showing for $$$ until I was 18. Then just did everything under the table:wink:

Since 2006, I've been travelling all over the country doing hazardous materials emergency response, so horses had to take a back seat. Now I have a new job, and am reluctantly being turned into a show mom this year, sigh. I also do photography on the side. And now my BIG goal is to get into reining!!!

Me & the fam. & the only one I could find of Cody the moose


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Im 19 but im 20 in august this year. Havent got long left of my teens  lol.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm old enough to make multiple selection in your poll and add them all up ;-)


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm 28...have loved horses since before I can remember. I started riding pre-teens and then stopped..was involved in dance/gymnastics. I started riding again about a year ago and got my first horse for Christmas! Now I ride all the time! I'm on here everyday looking for new ideas, help, advice, etc. Being new to horse ownership and getting back into riding, this forum has been fantastic for me with all the friendly, experienced, knowledgeable people!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I am old enough to realize that gravity isn't very friendly.:shock:


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

56. Been around horses my entire life. Grew up around Saddlebreds, my father was a trainer before he went to railroading. Have worked as Master Saddlebred Show Horse Groom, worked with TWH's, Racking Horses, QH's, and TB's.

Worked with Ranch Horses, Cutting Horses, Reiners, and at training barns, and boarding barns, and now am working at WP barn. I've give lessons back when living in Alabama, and was getting paid to work Shetlands when in middle school.

I've been lucky to have grown up around the best horsemen and women, and to have worked for them. It has definitely been excellent training for me.


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

39 but dont feel it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

jrme said:


> 39 but dont feel it.


You will when you turn 40 ... it's like a light switch.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm 34.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Your mind get better but your body starts going to hell.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm 56, if you're interested see my story in "mature people over 40" thread.
Amp23, good luck with Hunter! Keep us updated as you start doing shows.
And, hey all you "Over 40" members out there, let's all vote and try to keep up with the teens! Haha


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

I'm 18, just turned 18 on February 18th actially
I've been riding horses my entire life. My mom thought I looked cute on horses I guess, so I had my first pony ride around 9 months old, before I could walk. But I started taking lessons when I turned 5. I've had plenty of bad horse buying experiences. My first horse was living on my property before the bill of sale was finished as we were waiting on a vet check. Well, thank God we had a vet check. At the young age of 4, my first horse was diagnosed with arthritis. So, we sent her back because we couldn't afford the additional cost, but she was a stunning little black and white Paint.
Then I got an 11 month old QH filly when I was 10 with my best friend, who quickly bailed on me. I got her training up to the point of riding, but I chickened out. She is now very happily a trail/lesson horse in North Carolina, living with a zoo keeper and many different animals!
Next, I was given an old, sickly mare, just as a retirement horse to live out her days on our 12 acre farm. She lived for about a year, and taught me so much. She died of a stroke at age 31, but until the week before her death, I was riding her. Every time I'd get on, she took off! So much energy for such a once sickly horse.
Then we eventually got two Egyptian Arabians when I was 13. Somehow, they jumped the fence (amazing since it was a good sized fence) because a bear most likely had frightened them. They were hit by a drunk girl driving down the road too fast. One shattered his canon bone, the other only had flesh wounds. The flesh wounded one was mine, but the accident messed with his mind and he wasn't safe for a family with a pregnant mother (my mother). 
Now, finally, nothing has gone wrong. I was given my horse because he was "too much horse" for his previous owner who wanted a dependable trail mount. He was a rescue, found in a field. But he's the love of my life, no matter how obnoxious he is. We've come a long ways, and I don't think I'll give him up. We've been together for one year as of next week and I couldn't be more thrilled.








There's the silly boy, Blackjack. An 18ish year old mysterious, big, brown horse! He's about 16hh and a total goof. He ALWAYS shows his emotions.
I also have a 15 year old long haired chihuahua that I love to bits named Sweety. I'll have to find pictures of her, she's not a typical chihuahua at all! She weighs about 17 pounds.
So yeah, to answer your question, I'm 18 haha


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i'll be 50 in may.started riding before i started school.i started competing at age 7.i started breaking horses at age 12,and have been competing and training ever since.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

I am 25 years old, One horse, one dog and one toddler :-s 

Like most of you I have been in love with horses since the I can remember, I have wonderful parents who supported my love as much as possible but coming from a family of five kids and not a lot of money the support was very little, I started working in barns on the weekends/summers to pay for lessons at the age of 12, would of rode a mule with three legs if someone had offered  worked the stampede when I was 15-16 and bought my first mare, a 7yr old chestnut TB out of a field with the money I made, I continued to work my a$$ off to pay board, lessons at a h/j barn (thankfully with the help from my folks when I was short) after graduating H/S I worked/lived full time at the barn often living on granola bars so I could afford to show my mare, luckily after approx 4 years I was able to sell my mare ( she maxed out at 3'3, but was an amazing teacher) to a wonderful young girl and as able to buy my current mare, (a now almost 8 yr old bay Oldenburg, was a coming 3yr old unstarted prospect when I bought her.) and a car  

fast forward to having my son almost three years ago, so my riding/training of my girl had to be put on the back burner, now happily I am back working p/t in an amazing private barn and am continuing the training on my amazing girl, hoping to do my first schooling hunter/jumper show (with her) at the end of the month, but have also been playing around with teaching her western, for the extreme cowboy racing (canadian cowboy challenge) for fun as well 

In the last year I have also been working with a friend, with a horse "hoarding" problem, to work, start and rehome his young stock as his health is failing. At a successful 8 sold to wonderful new homes, I think I am making a dent 

Am going to try to add a picture of my mare Tess and son Owen.

It was wonderful to read everyone's stories  and look forward to getting to know everyone  

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/jumpin4joy/photo.png


----------



## Horse4Ever (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, so many interesting stories.

I started riding after I finally convinced my mother that I wouldn't die. I now am just trying to get back to riding after taking the SAT's


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Still learning  hopefully this works or I will give up  they should let me preview haha


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jumperforjoy, that picture is adorable!


----------

